# Dell Inspiron 1100 Laptop not even a year old!



## Boarderkid1121

Dell Inspiron 1100 Bought it on 02/25/04

Specs:
14.1" XGA display
Intel Celerson 2.4 Ghz Processor
256MB
20GB hard drive
Windows XP
U.S. Robotics Wireless Internet Card. 802.11G not B(G is much faster then B)
24X CD-RD/DVD Combo Drive (burns CD's)
65WHr Lithium Ion Primary Battery
McAfee Security Center
*4 Year Warranty as of 02/25/04. (warranty doesnt end till 2/25/2008!!!)

Bought it for over $1,100

Give me your best offer

If interested contact me via aol instant messanger or E-Mail

Aim-Boarderkid1121
E-mail-Boarderkid1121@comcast.net

I dont look at my post on here much so it would be best if u contacted me threw aim or email. thanks for your interest in my item.


----------



## Boarderkid1121

up


----------



## Boarderkid1121

price 720 shipped


----------

